# Any Good Physio Places?



## jat (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey everyone, now that OHIP doesn't cover physio anymore I find myself with some bad tendonitis and I need to get some care real fast. Most of the places I've heard of charge a inital assesment fee (rip off) and then charge a gigantic first service fee and usually the people working on you don't know a thing. I really hope someone can give me some good spots to go to near the dufferin/lawrence area or even up in Richmond Hill and if there's some amazing spot in the city I'd consider that too. Thanks, take care........jat


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Contact MacSpectrum - he's got a good guy, Maurice I think - that I used to go to - just incredible. Used to be in the Bloor West area. Highly highly recommended and very fair on pricing.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Morris Zubkewycz
Sports Injury Clinic
Bloor, near Glendonwynne
(bloor, high park area, nearby subway access)

416-762-7591

only guy I would trust
very proactive healer


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

The Sports Medicine Specialists took care of me after my ACL reconstruction. Luckily, I had my health benefits to cover the cost, but they've got a really professional outfit with three doctors and over 20 physios on staff. 2 massage therapists too. They are also the medical staff and PT for the Leafs and many other elite athletes.

Also, if you don't have health benefits, try this:



> Physiotherapy services are covered under the Ontario Health Insurance Plan in designated OHIP physiotherapy clinics. For the nearest OHIP physiotherapy clinic, please contact the OPA at (416) 322-6866.


from http://www.opa.on.ca/pages/faqs.HTML


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Institute of Sports Medicine - Wellness Center Inc.
230 Browns Line
Etobicoke Ont.
M8W 3T4
416-620-6861

No idea what the prices are like but the place is ALWAYS packed.

While you are there, come upstairs and say hi


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

Try Annex Physiotherapy: Michele - 416-908-6143 (close to TTC - Bloor/ Walmer)

I'm not speaking from experience now as I haven't needed any physio but I know Michele and I wouldn't hesitate to call her.


----------



## jat (Jan 13, 2006)

Physiotherapy services are covered under the Ontario Health Insurance Plan in designated OHIP physiotherapy clinics. For the nearest OHIP physiotherapy clinic, please contact the OPA at (416) 322-6866.





I never knew that OHIP still covered some clinics (is this right?) I always thought that it was all on our dime now......thanks for the input everyone......


----------

